# Netflix releases delayed 56 days, Redbox now same day as release



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

MSN Money said:


> The latest salvo in the struggle between movie studios and movie rental services like Netflix and Redbox was fired earlier this month, when Warner Brothers announced that those companies would have to wait 56 days after the release of a DVD before offering it to customers. Previously, the companies had to wait 28 days.
> 
> Netflix agreed to the new delay. Redbox did not.


Could Redbox raise prices again?


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

I think Redbox was smart to tell Warner to go pound sand.


----------



## fireponcoal (Sep 26, 2009)

On passthepopcorn now!


----------



## Blurayfan (Nov 16, 2005)

Another Benefit for Redbox is by purchasing the discs from a retailer or wholesaler they will have the Retail Edition instead of the Rental.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Blockbuster is going to have to change their posters again.


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Blurayfan said:


> Another Benefit for Redbox is by purchasing the discs from a retailer or wholesaler they will have the Retail Edition instead of the Rental.


Which is good since I recently watched Cowboys and Aliens from Netflix and the extra content and extended edition was blocked and a box came up telling me this was a rental disc and to access these features I had to purchase the disc.


----------

